# Smoked Salmon with Citrus Glaze



## gene reda (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello All,

Just had to say that I love the new forum.

Smoked some salmon yesterday and after the brining and smoking finished it with a citrus glaze...it was beyond my wildest expectations.  Between my two teenage boys and my wife and I, I barely had enough left of the three pounds of salmon I started out with to save some for my lunch today.  Definately a "keeper."

Happy smokin' and grillin' for the fourth weekend!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 3, 2005)

You guys have this way of making me so hungry! :P That salmon sounds delicious!

Welcome to the forum, Gene.


----------



## ez-ed (Jul 3, 2005)

I think this forum will be great fun and very informational and I'm glad to be aboard.  I was reading this smoked Salmon with Citrus glaze entry but can't find the recipe.  Can you help me?  I love smoking salmon but adding the citrus sounds totally different.  Ez-Ed


----------



## gene reda (Jul 3, 2005)

Ed,

It is great, and I cannot take credit for it, I got it off another smoker forum and just made a few minor mods to it.   

Citrus Glazed Salmon:
Basically you take Salmon Filets (skinned or skinless are both fine), I use skin on and soak it in a brine soak overnight (at least 8 hours...I did it for nearly 18 hours).  The brine should be made up of 1/2 Cup plus 1Tbls. of Kosher Salt, 1 Cup of Sugar (brown or white will work) and 6 Cups of cold water.  Put the brine solution and the Salmon filets in a ziplock bag and put them in the fridge overnight.  When you remove the Salmon from the brine, rinse it in cold water and dry with paper towels.  Baste the filets with Olive Oil all over and sprinkle with some Dill weed.  Put it in the smoker at 225 degrees when it is smoking good with primarily oak chunks (soaked) and some hickory chips in the fire box and a hot full water pan with some garlic and onion seasoning in the pan.   Smoke for 1 hour skin side down.  (at 225 you are actually slow cooking the fish, not just smoking it, but who cares if you are eating it right away)

While the Salmon is smoking, make the glaze:  Into a sauce pan grate or zest the peel from one orange, and one lemon.  Add the juice from the orange and the lemon to the pot with the zest.  Also add the juice from two limes (not the zest from the limes).  Add an additional 1 Cup of Orange juice, add 1/2 teaspoon of thyme, and 2 Tablespoons of Balsamic Vinegar (I know you are thinking what?  But believe me, add the Balsamic).  Add 1  1/2 Tablespoons of corn starch and 1 Tablespoon of Turbinado sugar and just bring to a boil stirring constantly.  You can also add a few dashes of Tabasco sauce, but I prefer leaving that out.

At the end of the hour remove the salmon from the smoker and place it on a piece of foil and cover on both sides with the citrus glaze and seal it in the foil.  Place the foil wrapped Salmon back in the smoker for an additional 30 minutes.  Serve with a little of the remaining citrus glaze spooned over the salmon.  

Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## gene reda (Jul 3, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks, I think half the fun of this is just reading and then figuring out what the heck sounds good to try making next!


----------



## gene reda (Jul 4, 2005)

Ed,

I had the leftovers last night with more of the glaze and it was at least as good, if not better, than the day before!

Enjoy.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 5, 2005)

Fish Brine for Fillets of fish. I take the skin right off and it works really good for Salmon and Trout. I think it would be good for any species of fish.


1                 Gallon of water
5/8              Cup of Kosher Salt
1/2              Cup of Tender Quick
1/2             Cup of light brown sugar (packed)
1                 Tsp. of Granulated garlic
1                 Tsp. of Granulated onion

You can double this as needed for amount of fish

Mix above ingredients until dissolved in water. Add fish and marinate â€œbrineâ€ for 
2 days in fridge (I use a air tight bucket from a deli). Rinse fish WELL and drain. Spray racks with non stick and place fish on the racks. Sprinkle brown sugar on top of fish with a flower sifter. A good coating will make it sweeter personally I do this once at first then again after smoking and before cooking. Let fish dry on the racks for about 1.5 hours just to dry the surface a little This is not mandatory but preferred.

Smoke fish at 130 degrees for 3 hours, then raise temp. to 175 degrees until desired dehydration is obtained. Two to three hours plus depending on the quantity of fish. Remove from smoker and let cool on racks before removing. 

This has always been the best I've tried. I'm lucky to live in the Great Lake Region of Michigan so Salmon was very easy to come by. Not so much now but still catching some. Good Luck


----------



## soflaquer (Jul 5, 2005)

I've been doing alot of Fresh Fish for me and the Wife lately..........the Citrus Glazes Salmon sounds awesome!  Thanks for the recipe!

Jeff


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 11, 2005)

I "caught" a lucky break this Sunday and went fishing on the big lake (Lake Michigan). We pulled in 7 Kings weighing between 10 and 15 lbs. (I'll try to post pics) and thanks to you guys we'll have a veriety of ways to prepare them. 
My favorite for Salmon so far is:

Butter
Lemons
Onions
Salt & Pepper

On oiled or non-stick sprayed heavy aluminum foil place filet(s) dot with butter, salt and pepper to taste, and lay rings of onion over. Squeeze juice of 1/2 lemon over and enclose completely with foil. 
Here's the good part: place in smoker or grill and cook first side for 5-10 min depending on thickness of filet and temp, THEN puncture top foil several times with tip of fork before turning over. On a grill this will allow the liquid inside to escape and cause smoke. In a smoker it allows smoke into the foil when liquid escapes. Remove fish and peel off top layer of foil carefully. Place platter or plate upside-down on top of fish and turn foil, fish and plate over all at once. let rest for 5 min. then peel off remaining foil and serve.

Bottom line: If you have good, fresh salmon or walleye (add strips of bacon under onion for 'eye) don't cover the great taste with alot of seasoning, just enjoy the flavor of the fish.

I'll be trying the citrus glaze and brine recipes on some of the 8 lbs of filets we got Sunday. Thanks again all.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 11, 2005)

Lake Michigan I take it? I live on Lake Huron and the Salmon fishing vent right in the gutter this year. I'm planning a trip to Manistee in August so maybe we can get some before they are all gone over there. How you described is how I do alot of fish in my grill also. Pretty hard to beat fresh salmon like that.


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone that smokes and/or grills that doesn't  have access to any truly fresh fish  needs to cultivate relationships with those that have boats or some other direct access. And those of us near such areas, (i.e. coastal areas, lakes etc.) need to share info, and maybe even a filet or two, with those who desire the experience of fresh fish. 
If you are buying fish remember: Try to find fish with the head still on, ask to examine the fish, if the fish is stiff it's less than 24 hrs old, after that the fish goes limp again.
For those that catch too many to eat (boo-hoo), an old charter boat captain told me to add just enough whole milk (1/8 C per lb or so) to thinly coat the filets, evacuate all the air from the bag and freeze them. Something in the milk eliminates the reaction that causes the "fishiness" and it doesn't affect the flavor.
If you can find such fish, your end result will be appreciably better.
p.s ShaneHolz they catch 3 species from April to November (King, Coho, Steelies), just find someone that knows what they're doing out there, they'll put onto some fish.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 11, 2005)

I fish all the time in tournaments and for fun. Steelies are actually a trout not a Salmon but maybe that's what you meant. In lake Huron the Salmon ( King, Coho, and Pinks) are all but gone. Our baitfish have been eradicated. But that is why the Salmon were planted in the first place, so I guess they did their job. I know Lake Michigan still has some but their numbers are going down and smaller fish this year than last. The one thing we have that lake Huron has that Michigan doesn't is a excellent Lake Trout fishery that will be here for years to come. I use my same recipe to smoke them as I do salmon. I will share with you if you would like it. Well enough about fishing that is for a different forum. Keep on smoking


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a Maple Glaze that I like to use on Salmon.  I'll have to dig through my recipe books to find it.  I'll post it here on the forum.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jul 22, 2005)

A vendor who I deal with just got back from Alaska and he caught a 40 pound King Salmon - he called me to let me know that he has some steaks coming my way! I am SO going to do Gene's citrus glazed recipe this weekend! (I'm also doing a London Broil and ribs cuz we have company coming over this weekend, but thatey're for another forum...hehehehehe).
Thanks for the recipe Gene!  =)


----------



## gene reda (Jul 24, 2005)

That vendor sounds like someone you'd like to keep on doing business with!  Enjoy the salmon...I might have to go out and get some more now just thinking about how good it was the last time.


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Aug 3, 2005)

I finally got the pics from my friend. I ended up with 6 or 7 or these big fillets. My son and I (I'm the one on the right :P ) had a great time catching and then eating some of these. I will definitely try the Citris Glaze when I thaw fillets next time. 
I mentioned in another post that the butter, onion, lemon, steamed in a foil pouch and then finished with holes poked in to get the smoke flavor is still my favorite but I always have room for a new favorite!


----------



## gene reda (Aug 4, 2005)

It doesn't get any better than that.

Enjoy!


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Aug 4, 2005)

Earl D,

I was wondering if you've found that recipe for Maple glazed Salmon yet. I'm thawing salmon tomorrow for Sat. and want a couple of ways to fix it. Thanks in advance.

Hoosiersmoker


----------



## Dutch (Aug 10, 2005)

hoosiersmoker, it's posted in the Fish forum.  It 's under the topic "Maple Glaze for Salmon".


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Aug 11, 2005)

I never would have thought of looking there! :oops:  I ended up just doing a few racks of ribs and a couple fatties Sat. anyway, but I should be clear this Sat for an afternoon date with some filets and your glaze will be on some of them. I can hardly wait :D  Thanks Earl D.


----------



## senor harv (Aug 28, 2005)

I have smoked fish most of my adult life(Salmon, but mostly Trout) and have used the fancy smokers and The Super Chief. They all have turned out great. Super Chief takes the longest. I have used all types of wood, Almond , Oak, Hickory, Mesquite, Apple, Pecan, Maple and Alder.  My question is"-What's the very BEST wood? "  Is it just what u have available, or is there  a Best one.  Any ideas?  I have read that Red Oak is the Best wood for meat, not available in So. Calif.  OK experts, let's hear from y'All---Senor Harv


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gene,
     I've got to tell you that I finally got around to trying your recipe for Citrus Glazed Salmon. My salmon came from my local grocery store so probably was not quite as fresh as yours but it was ablolutely wonderful! My wife and I have agreed that this is our "go to" recipe for salmon. We plan to have some folks over this weekend and use the recipe. I just hope it turns out as well for them as it did for my wife and I. Thank you for posting the recipe.


----------



## smokindane (Aug 31, 2006)

Gene-

This Citrus Glaze sounds fabulous!

I discovered another fantastic glaze from a company in Colorado....a fiery hot peach glaze based on world famous Palisade Peaches.  I cedar planked a 3 lb fresh wild King fillet for a dinner party last weekend and it was da'bomb!  The wife and guests accused me of being a grad from Hyde Park!

Can't wait to try the apricot glaze next!


----------

